# Sea Nymph GLS220 Cuddy 22'



## skeetshooter (Apr 10, 2008)

Have any of you guys been on or around the big sea nymph
"Great Lakes Specials" cuddy boats. I have been shopping for an Erie boat
for awhile and this popped up fairly local to me. GLS220 Sea Nymph with
OMC 4.3l cobra drive. Looks to be in superb condition but
am a little leary of the hull and drive. Going for a ride monday.
Any experience or info will be appreciated. 

My Lund 1700 is possessed as it will only allow passengers
to catch fish. I think some kind of spell was cast on it (hummm tubuzz2) when I bought it.  so I am in dire need of another boat.
Thanks in advance and been enjoying the forms even if I keep my mouth shut.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the older sea nymphs were made very well, now they are the property of lowe boats.i had 2 sea nymps the 89 17.5 was still dry when i had it in 1997 to 2001. i only run ob motors though.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a friend in Pa who has one. I am not sure what type of 
outdrives on the boat. I have been to lake Ontario with him and the
boat seemed to handle real well. This guy tends to run the crap
out of all his equipment and he's really never had any major problems.
If the boat has been taken care of Id say go for it. The starcraft
Islander, sylvan and the sea nymph are all similar. If you take care of
your equipment it will take care of you


----------



## skeetshooter (Apr 10, 2008)

It seems like all the big tin boats for sale are in Michigan. I have seen some
pretty interesting deals there but its a little far for me to run up and look.
I think I would like to dock one at Ashtabula or Conneaut and then take my
camper up and stay awhile. The eyes are starting to pick up out of erie 
now and I am going up today out of walnut and heading west ,after a dentist appointment  
Thanks for the info.


----------



## skeetshooter (Apr 10, 2008)

Took it out yesterday for awhile and was amazed at how 
tippy feeling it was for a 100" beam boat. 
Just a little passenger weight shift seem to effect to 
attitude of the boat significantly. Other than that it
seemed to do OK. I think my 17' lund feels stabler moving
around in it than the sea nymph did. Maybe it need trim tabs
or something? It has a whale tail or similar on it now. Just seemed
odd and the lake was flat as a stone. Wish I had more experience
on these larger boats as to the why's and how's. Over all
the rig is pretty decent.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Look at the hull. If your lund is fairly new it probably has a reverse chine and the older sea nymph hull doesn't. That reverse chine makes a big difference in stability.


----------

